# Huge Fender price increase coming tomorrow



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been reading on U.S. forums that Fender guitar prices are increasing up to 37.5% effective February 1st. Anyone else hear this?

Well, I don't know exactly how much prices are going to go up in Canada. But just in case, I went to my favorite Fender dealer and bought a Squier Affinity Telecaster in Arctic White, to match my Squier Bullet Strat in the same colour.

I paid: $195.00 CAD = $158.853 USD


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup its going up. didnt do much thinking on it, but i was told about 30%.
as they say on the internets, gibson did it, and they still sell guitars.
what worries me is how itll affect the prices of used guitars, and fender licenced parts.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

One Fender dealer on a another forum said 20-30%. Someone on that forum started a "Boycott Fender" thread in response.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep it's true! But my question is: Is it the best time with the recession to go up???


----------



## jono_3 (Feb 9, 2006)

in december a guy at mannys in new york told me the same thing, afer checking it out with a few people in the know it was confirmed. i was going to wait but ended up buying a new strat a couple weeks ago after finding out. maybe the price increase is following the footsteps of the apple pricing strategy


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

There are a lot of alternatives out there to Fender. I'll just be using more of them.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I posted this in another thread, but Gretsch prices (Gretsch are now owned by Fender) are also going up by 20% in February. This was confirmed by the Gretsch dealer that I bought mine from.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I may be off base, but could this be good news for some of the talented builders out there? I mean, if you have the choice between paying that much for say a MIA Telecaster, or paying a little more to get something custom built for you, it would make way more sense to have something built. They are seriously narrowing the gap between the 2 options raising prices that much. I mean, on a $1200 guitar, that would add $360. Plus taxes!

It's also going to be good news for companies like Rondo I think. If you add 30% to say a Squire Classic Vibe Tele, that would make it around $470 without taxes here (in my area they are now $380). The last SX STL I got from Rondo was $190 CAD to my door.

There are just too many really good alternatives to Fender out there. I know companies have to raise prices at times, but raising this much during this economic climate is just a bad idea.

Fender should stop releasing so many ridiculous high signature models, and other oddball models. They should spend some time revamping their 'meat and potatos' lineup and get focused. It would be more effective than this price increase.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> There are just too many really good alternatives to Fender out there. I know companies have to raise prices at times, but raising this much during this economic climate is just a bad idea.


And all the "alternatives" are raising their prices too. I had a conversation with the manager of the St. John's Music here last week and we talked about this exact thing. Fender prices are going up - but they were also "warned" by their Peavey supplier. He told me they also just got their 2009 Yamaha price list and they did a major hike too. An example he gave me was a guitar that he currently retails at $178 he can't even order it at cost for that much in the 09 list.



torndownunit said:


> Fender should stop releasing so many ridiculous high signature models, and other oddball models. They should spend some time revamping their 'meat and potatos' lineup and get focused. It would be more effective than this price increase.


Fender's sig models are just one line of many. What about the upgrades to their 2008 models? The entire American Standard line got a huge upgrade - pickups, bridges, etc... and that IS their meat and potatoes line. Over at Talkbass everyone is buzzing about how the 2008 line is some of the highest quality they've seen out of Fender. Not to mention the Standards (MIM) are all upgraded for 2009 - tinted maple necks, new logo, and for the first time ever, the MIM Standard basses are being offered with maple fretboards.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> One Fender dealer on a another forum said 20-30%. Someone on that forum started a "Boycott Fender" thread in response.


Well, they'd have to "boycott" everyone because it isn't just Fender. Everyone has raised their 2009 prices.

Also, I've seen the new prices - the actual increase is 15% across the board.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Also glad I ordered my new Strat last week!


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

D'Addario strings I bought last week from L&M were 5.50, from tomorrow they will be 6.50.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Well, they'd have to "boycott" everyone because it isn't just Fender. Everyone has raised their 2009 prices.
> 
> Also, I've seen the new prices - the actual increase is 15% across the board.


I have a dozen air guitars that I am not raising the prices on. They are all custom shop models too.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have a dozen air guitars that I am not raising the prices on. They are all custom shop models too.


Regular maintenance is cheap too!

http://www.airguitarstrings.com/

:smile:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> And all the "alternatives" are raising their prices too. I had a conversation with the manager of the St. John's Music here last week and we talked about this exact thing. Fender prices are going up - but they were also "warned" by their Peavey supplier. He told me they also just got their 2009 Yamaha price list and they did a major hike too. An example he gave me was a guitar that he currently retails at $178 he can't even order it at cost for that much in the 09 list.
> 
> 
> 
> Fender's sig models are just one line of many. What about the upgrades to their 2008 models? The entire American Standard line got a huge upgrade - pickups, bridges, etc... and that IS their meat and potatoes line. Over at Talkbass everyone is buzzing about how the 2008 line is some of the highest quality they've seen out of Fender. Not to mention the Standards (MIM) are all upgraded for 2009 - tinted maple necks, new logo, and for the first time ever, the MIM Standard basses are being offered with maple fretboards.


How may Joe Strummer sigs do you think they are selling though? Or John 5 sigs? They spend a ton on R&D and promotion on every one of these models. You see half page ads for each of these models in every guitar magazine. And sig models are a small market. Especially some of the more obscure models. Are you saying that marketing plan nothing to do with an overall price raise? I am not knocking the quality of the new Standards in any way. But really, that is exactly what they should be focusing on. I bet they released about 20 signature models last year and promoted the hell out of each one. And again, it's you and I who will end up paying for that in the end.

A lot of companies already raised their prices when they heard the economic forecast. They didn't wait till now, then raise their prices 30%. And the other companies prices were much lower in the first place. Fender lines like Squire will now be priced more than twice what a lot of the products they are competing with are. Squires are nice guitars. But $500 for a Squire? There are a ton of other options that are similar quality for less money.

You give Yamaha as an example. Yes their prices will go up. But the guitars will still be lower priced than the Fenders, yet comparible quality wise. A price increase of some kind is realistic. Again this is what I am referring to when I mention the alternatives.

I do not believe there is a justification for a price raise like THAT. Especially not across the entire line. That is my opinion. I will buy my Fenders used, or buy another brand. There are plenty to choose from for less money that I will be very happy with.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

So this means the EVH Frankenstein guitar jumps to $32.5K? I guess I'll have to use that 25K I've been saving to buy a car instead.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I had the spare cash I would have grabbed that MIM 60's Strat. It's less likely now. I don't need it though--so that's okay.

But if anyone's in the market for a Fender, and they don't have it yet, this will suck.


----------



## jono_3 (Feb 9, 2006)

my story about the new american fender stuff:

ive been looking for a good tele for the last couple of years. when the new american stuff came out last year and found a tele i liked and bought it. for some reason i started using it ALL the time. i bring 2 guitars to a gig and it was always the tele and something else, and then id only play the tele! ive got a few guitars, which include a 1978 3 pup black beauty, 2000 lp standard, sg w p90s, jeff beck cs strat, some other american fenders, a pete townsend lp, ect ect. All this crap and i was playing this brand new off the shelf tele by choice. couldnt figure it out, maybe i got a good one for once. 

a few months later i was having some issues with a 76 jazz that i had. i went to l and m and was looking at the new american basses after having such great luck and still thoroughly enjoying the tele. In the end i hocked the 76 on ebay and bought a new american standard p-bass - which is pretty much the best bass i have ever played. i know i know it sounds so fanboyish, but it really really is. 8 months later im still very happy about the decision. 

anyway, many months had passed. after using the tele and the bass so much for more than a few months i figured i would get bored with them and GAS would start to settle in. i was looking at getting one of the new strats once finances allowed and after i heard the prices were going up I started looking a little harder and picked one up, and it to is absolutely amazing. its not a better strat than the jeff beck, but its more authentic, different and still very close.

the point of my longwinded rant is that the new american standard fender stuff is much much much better than at least the last 20 years of american fender stuff. I know everyone hates price hikes, but they are awesome guitars and I would absolutely buy one for 30% more, because they are actually worth it. someone at fender is just now realizing that. they deserve this one imo


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

jono_3 said:


> my story about the new american fender stuff:
> 
> ive been looking for a good tele for the last couple of years. when the new american stuff came out last year and found a tele i liked and bought it. for some reason i started using it ALL the time. i bring 2 guitars to a gig and it was always the tele and something else, and then id only play the tele! ive got a few guitars, which include a 1978 3 pup black beauty, 2000 lp standard, sg w p90s, jeff beck cs strat, some other american fenders, a pete townsend lp, ect ect. All this crap and i was playing this brand new off the shelf tele by choice. couldnt figure it out, maybe i got a good one for once.
> 
> ...


Cool story. Everything I've been hearing about the 2008 line suggests that Fender really knocked it out of the park last year. Hold onto those! I think that 2008's are going to become one of those sought after collector pieces in the future.


As for the arguments about there still being other gear that's lower priced than Fender and better quality. It's been like that all along. You can buy a Yamaha electric for $180 right now. Is it better than Squier or Fender? I don't know, I'm not playing one. I do know that every company has raised or is in the process of raising their prices though. So that $180 Yamaha will be over $200 next week. And the Squier goes from $250 to $290. So what? All the same gear is being sold in the same price points, just the bar was raised as far as overall prices go.

And no, they didn't do it last year. My local dealer is telling me this is all happening right now as he's getting his 2009 catalogs in. He told me that Yamaha, Peavey, and Fender are all in the same boat. I can't comment on other companies because I didn't go around asking every dealer in town. Most of what you're seeing on the shelves is still 2008 stock so it probably will take some time for the stickers to change as the 2009 stock rolls in.


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Cool story. Everything I've been hearing about the 2008 line suggests that Fender really knocked it out of the park last year. Hold onto those! I think that 2008's are going to become one of those sought after collector pieces in the future.
> 
> 
> As for the arguments about there still being other gear that's lower priced than Fender and better quality. It's been like that all along. You can buy a Yamaha electric for $180 right now. Is it better than Squier or Fender? I don't know, I'm not playing one. I do know that every company has raised or is in the process of raising their prices though. So that $180 Yamaha will be over $200 next week. And the Squier goes from $250 to $290. So what? All the same gear is being sold in the same price points, just the bar was raised as far as overall prices go.
> ...


Maybe so but I think that most dealers are going to raise their prices on their 2008 stock before the over priced 2009 arrives. I have already seen it happen at L&M and LA Music. Was in L&M yesterday their MIM Strats and Tele's are 525.00 up from 399.00 in Oct. Traynor DG30D amp 255.00 up from 230.00 2weeks ago so actually prices are going up on 2008 and previous stock.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jono_3 said:


> the point of my longwinded rant is that the new american standard fender stuff is much much much better than at least the last 20 years of american fender stuff. I know everyone hates price hikes, but they are awesome guitars and I would absolutely buy one for 30% more, because they are actually worth it. someone at fender is just now realizing that. they deserve this one imo


If I had a choice between having something custom built for my needs, or paying the same price for an MIA Fender, I would take the custom build. My posts are not a knock on Fender overall quality. I own and play Fender guitars. I have played and owned Fender style guitars from other manufacturers that are as good though. All I am saying is adding 30% to their prices is going to make a lot of people look at those other brands. Having owned the guitars that I have owned, I know I won't buy a new Fender for 30% more. I will look used, or buy another brand.

But even saying that, the price raise on the MIA line is not that big of a deal. It's bound to happen. But a 30% price range on Squire, which is their budget line? With taxes, that will make it tough to find new Squires (VM's, CV) in the store for under $500. And it will put the MIM models into a real grey area because they will be into the price range of a used MIA. They really won't have a budget line any more.

The 30% raise across the line is not a good marketing move.


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

so does this mean than the MIM strat ive been offered for $300 would be recommended?


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

If it seem like a good deal to you. then yes it is.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

canadiangeordie said:


> so does this mean than the MIM strat ive been offered for $300 would be recommended?


300$ is REALY nice deal these days..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Given the current state of the economy and the outlook for the rest of this year, seems like a badly timed decision


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

its a midnight wine colour with a Seymour Duncan Invader in the bridge, which looks slightly out of place being black, but may sound hellish. Im trying it out tonight. At the going rate $300 seems like a bargain, though im not too familiar with anything MIM to be honest.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I mentioned the price hike on this forum when I joined. It was in regards to a question about vintage Fender amps, if I remember correctly. It does have the appearance of being a poorly timed decision. I think what many people are forgetting is just how high fuel prices went in the last fiscal year...and how quickly. A friend works at a local bike shop that sells high-end bicycles. The vast majority of which come from Europe and the U.S. The bulk of these manufacturers were forced to raise their prices by between 15-20%. the same thing is happening with food and other commodities. The respective bean counters for these companies have spoken, and it seems this is the way they're going to try and balance their books. In some instances it's unavoidable. I think the Fender problem is made worse by the fact that they make so much low to mid level product in Asia. The shipping costs for all this stuff must have been overwhelming in the last 18 months. I'm by no means defending this decision, but it's more complicated then it would seem on the surface.

Shawn.


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> I mentioned the price hike on this forum when I joined. It was in regards to a question about vintage Fender amps, if I remember correctly. It does have the appearance of being a poorly timed decision. I think what many people are forgetting is just how high fuel prices went in the last fiscal year...and how quickly. A friend works at a local bike shop that sells high-end bicycles. The vast majority of which come from Europe and the U.S. The bulk of these manufacturers were forced to raise their prices by between 15-20%. the same thing is happening with food and other commodities. The respective bean counters for these companies have spoken, and it seems this is the way they're going to try and balance their books. In some instances it's unavoidable. I think the Fender problem is made worse by the fact that they make so much low to mid level product in Asia. The shipping costs for all this stuff must have been overwhelming in the last 18 months. I'm by no means defending this decision, but it's more complicated then it would seem on the surface.
> 
> Shawn.


Maybe so but what peaves me is, as I said earlier the retailers are raising prices on already purchased stock. I stopped into a local shop today just be nosey and they have already raised their prices on Fender , Gibson, and Epiphone guitars that were approx. 100.00 to 200.00 dollars cheaper 2weeks ago. I don't think that can be atributed to fuel prices. Maybe consumer gouging.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

rebeldog said:


> Maybe so but what peaves me is, as I said earlier the retailers are raising prices on already purchased stock. I stopped into a local shop today just be nosey and they have already raised their prices on Fender , Gibson, and Epiphone guitars that were approx. 100.00 to 200.00 dollars cheaper 2weeks ago. I don't think that can be atributed to fuel prices. Maybe consumer gouging.


When I bought my CS Nocaster at Long &Mcquade a couple of weeks ago it had a price tag of $3,200 on it. But I knew it had been hanging there for 6 months and that while our dollar was at par it was priced at $2,800. I complained and told them this and the sales guy got it approved to sell to me for the original $2,800. 
So at least at Long & Mcquade if you notice them raising prices on current stock you will probably be able to get them to drop the price.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

canadiangeordie said:


> so does this mean than the MIM strat ive been offered for $300 would be recommended?


If that's $300 Cdn., yes. If that's $300 Zimbabwe, buy him a couple of pints so you don't feel guilty.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> When I bought my CS Nocaster at Long &Mcquade a couple of weeks ago it had a price tag of $3,200 on it. But I knew it had been hanging there for 6 months and that while our dollar was at par it was priced at $2,800. I complained and told them this and the sales guy got it approved to sell to me for the original $2,800.
> So at least at Long & Mcquade if you notice them raising prices on current stock you will probably be able to get them to drop the price.


The guys at my local St. John's Music told me they'd pretty much do the same thing. The hang tag prices were going up but they also price tag the back of the headstock so if the price on the back of the headstock was lower they'd still let it go for that price. 

The Fender increase in the USA is about 15%. Keep in mind we're probably going to see a much higher number in Canada because the dollar isn't performing as well as it was 6 months ago. It was the same deal when the dollar jumped up to parity. It took some time for that old stock to clear out because the stores had bought it when the dollar was low. As that happened, the prices came down. Now the opposite is happening.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I saw a used MIM Tele in Long & McQuade's yesterday for $400, I just read on a U.S. forum that they are now $550 USD in the states.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

rebeldog said:


> Maybe so but what peaves me is, as I said earlier the retailers are raising prices on already purchased stock. I stopped into a local shop today just be nosey and they have already raised their prices on Fender , Gibson, and Epiphone guitars that were approx. 100.00 to 200.00 dollars cheaper 2weeks ago. I don't think that can be atributed to fuel prices. Maybe consumer gouging.


Ya that is bad. I don't shop in guitar stores a ton, so I wouldn't see something like this happening. They would be smarter to price that existing stock to sell.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> The Fender increase in the USA is about 15%.


I am reading 20-30% (and likely more like 30%) on the other forums. On the Fender specific forums as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I ordered a set of pickups from L&M for $150.00 Cdn. a month ago - due in two weeks. It's the last Fender store purchase I'll be making. These pups were listed on MF in the US for $149US at the time - at least I got a damn good price.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Interesting strategy in a recession. It's supply and demand I guess, and if the consumer decides not to bite we'll see how long the higher prices last.

It's up to us knuckle heads not to buy, but the power of GAS is strong I'm afraid.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hired Goon said:


> Interesting strategy in a recession. It's supply and demand I guess, and if the consumer decides not to bite we'll see how long the higher prices last.
> 
> It's up to us knuckle heads not to buy, but the power of GAS is strong I'm afraid.


Well said...it certainly will be interesting !!

*GAS vs Recession*...which way are you going to bet?

Dave


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on that MIM Strat mentioned earlier, with the SD Invader in the bridge, the guy let it go for $260 CDN, which i was very pleased with. Even more so after following this thread!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been sitting on the buy a new Fender vs. build my own from parts fence lately. If the price increase is significant enough, my decision will have been made for me.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I am reading 20-30% (and likely more like 30%) on the other forums. On the Fender specific forums as well.


Let's go to the source:
http://admin.fender.com/resources/pricelists/pdf/winter2009/FLinstore_2009-USDOM-fenderelectrics.pdf

I compared these to the MSRP on musician's friend last week when they still had their old prices up. Some examples to note: 
Highway One Strat: 2008 MSRP: $999 / 2009 MSRP: $1130
52 Tele Reissue: 2008 MSRP: $1999 / 2009 MSRP: $2300

My math tells me that's about 15%

Here's the full 2008 listing: http://www.fender.com/resources/catalogs/pdf/2008frontline_instore-DOMESTIC.pdf


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Let's go to the source:
> http://admin.fender.com/resources/pricelists/pdf/winter2009/FLinstore_2009-USDOM-fenderelectrics.pdf
> 
> I compared these to the MSRP on musician's friend last week when they still had their old prices up. Some examples to note:
> ...


I can only tell you what I have read. There are a lot of Fender retailers on those forums. So maybe they should read your links lol. They were saying the Squire CV Tele will be going up to around $385 USD. That is closer to %30. Again, just quoting.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is a quote from the Telecaster forum :

"I was at my local GC today and they were re-pricing all the Fenders. They said the price increase was 38%. Didn't get some numbers and crunch them so this may, or may not, be true. But they are going up."


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya that is more in line with what I have been hearing as well.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well regardless of price , if the economy keeps going down the johnny crapper like it is no one's going to be buying guitars , especially new ones .
If Fender and these other companies think that they won't be effected by the coming storm they must have their heads buried in the sand .


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

i have to agree nitehawk55

for the average joe who may have been laid off or lost a job permanently
or had the hours cut back....the price increase means nothing,,,,why not raised the prices 75 percent...
just gonna make my guitars I have now more valuable..and sound nicer to me too...
there may be a sucker or two for whom the price meant nothing already....
if they chose to buy....I guess the manufacturer wins but...I will bet the second hand retail market will improve,,,,dramatically....

so who will really win will be the poor guy that needs to sell his/her gear to pay bills.....or eat.....

keep on jammin
Auger


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Well regardless of price , if the economy keeps going down the johnny crapper like it is no one's going to be buying guitars , especially new ones .
> If Fender and these other companies think that they won't be effected by the coming storm thay must have their heads buried in the sand .


I know complaining about it won't help. I am just surprised at a lot of people's 'oh well' attitudes though. And the amount of people that say it won't affect their Fender buying habits. Not just in this thread, on various forums. I guess a whole lot of people must have a whole lot more money then me when a 30% price increase will have no effect whatsoever on their buying habits lol.

I do agree that companies need to increase their prices at times. But I have problems supporting a company that chooses to increase prices this much during an economy like this. I'd rather support companies that are a little more realistic AND offer me a product I am happy with.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

canadiangeordie said:


> Just pulled the trigger on that MIM Strat mentioned earlier, with the SD Invader in the bridge, the guy let it go for $260 CDN, which i was very pleased with. Even more so after following this thread!


Great price, I'd say--even without the price increase. Even more so with it.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I know complaining about it won't help. I am just surprised at a lot of people's 'oh well' attitudes though. And the amount of people that say it won't affect their Fender buying habits. Not just in this thread, on various forums. I guess a whole lot of people must have a whole lot more money then me when a 30% price increase will have no effect whatsoever on their buying habits lol.
> 
> I do agree that companies need to increase their prices at times. But I have problems supporting a company that chooses to increase prices this much during an economy like this. I'd rather support companies that are a little more realistic AND offer me a product I am happy with.


My dealer told me that he'd heard that the cost of raw materials for the manufacturers has gone up considerably. Also as someone else here mentioned the price of fuel all last year has impacted shipping costs. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not pro increase - I just understand it and realize that it isn't just Fender so I'm not crazy about all the Fender bashing going on over at some of the other boards. I do know what you're talking about though - there's a TON of people over at the FDP that think this price increase is great because it somehow makes their gear more valuable. Actually, with the economy the way it is, used gear is apparently harder to move and it's a total buyer's market right now. 

Funny though, my dealer told me that he's been selling guitars a long time and recessions don't hit them too hard. The people who want to buy instruments are a pretty select market. He said that they take a hit in the lessons area because people cut back on that stuff. It was interesting to hear a dealer not worried about the prices or the economy at all.

Either way, I'm glad I got my new Highway One for $799 last week!


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, with the exchange rate, and the sudden very large price increase, doesn't look like I will buy a new guitar any time soon. Certainly if the dealer puts up the price on existing stock. The price increases I don't understand. The Cool Vibe already had a 50 dollar price increase not so long ago, and now it's going up again? Sorry, but no way.

If enough people feel like me, then I'm sure the companies may find other ways than to just jack up the price, or completely modify their guitars to make them cheaper to produce, but still raise their prices (Hello Gibson) or at least justify the price increases with far better quality rather than what they allow to come out now. The used market will get bigger from this I'm sure.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not pro increase - I just understand it and realize that it isn't just Fender so I'm not crazy about all the Fender bashing going on over at some of the other boards. I do know what you're talking about though - there's a TON of people over at the FDP that think this price increase is great because it somehow makes their gear more valuable. Actually, with the economy the way it is, used gear is apparently harder to move and it's a total buyer's market right now.


Ya I am not anti-Fender either. When you compare Fender to say Gibson, I personally think they offer a better product, with better QC, for fairer price. So I can understand SOME kind of price increase. It's THIS price increase I have problems stomaching. I am just curious what they did internally to try to work with the economic situation. Or if they just decided adopting a 30% price increase, and making it all our problem would be the solution. That is more why I bought up all the signature models, and what I see as 'frivolous' products to be producing (for lack of a better term).

It kinda makes me think of an article in the paper I read last week. About the financial companies in the States giving their CEO's BILLIONS of $'s in bonuses right after receiving the bail-outs. The economy is bad, and we are going to feel effects from it. But you really wonder what the companies are up to in the background.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just checked the Fender site for the price of a hotrod 52 tele, (one that I may have for sale soon). They have it listed at $2,700 which translates, roughly, to $3,350 Canadian. Now I'm not sure what it would actually sell for out of the store but if you took off even $800 you'd still be paying $2,500. Ouch.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I was touching on this in my previous post. Fender wants to be all things to all range of players. It's funny because any business professor or financial advisor worth his or her salt will tell you this is a basic no-no. The largest company I can think of that has been successful doing this, has been Wal-Mart. They rely on cheap products, huge purchasing power, cheap labour and massive "box store" retail outlets. On the other hand, Fender has a manufacturing base that spans the globe. China, Korea, Indonesia, Japan, Mexico and the U.S. Labour costs are obviously quite disperate. Add to this the cost of shipping, marketing, management and R&D, and it quickly becomes a complex company indeed. They've saturated the market with their wares, and frankly I'm surprised it's worked for them this long. Material costs have soared in the last couple of years. Due, in part, to energy prices. Had the company focused on the U.S. and Mexico as their sole manufacturing bases,and kept it's product line to a reasonable number of amps and intsruments, I really don't think we would be seeing such a dramatic increase, or perhaps any increase at this point. That music stores are using this as an excuse to raise prices on Fender gear really does stink. Sadly, I do think these prices are here to stay. I bought my Highway 1 Strat in the fall of "07 for $750 at L&M. I was there at Christmas, and they were selling for $850. I guess they'll be up around a grand now. As someone mentioned, buying used is a great money saver, and it also happens to be my favorite way to buy gear. I honestly feel the "mojo" of any instrument reveals itself after it's been in someone's hands for awhile.

Cheers Shawn.


----------



## valriver40 (Oct 22, 2007)

i wonder if my old age pension will go up 30%. i will just have to play and enjoy the guitars i already have. i suspect people selling used guitars and such will raise their prices.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Fender going up in price*

Not the smartest thing to do right now for obvious reasons.My concern is how does it affect the used market.Do all my Fender axes go up in price by 30%also?
It usually takes a while before it will affect used prices.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Ya I am not anti-Fender either. When you compare Fender to say Gibson, I personally think they offer a better product, with better QC, for fairer price. So I can understand SOME kind of price increase. It's THIS price increase I have problems stomaching. I am just curious what they did internally to try to work with the economic situation. Or if they just decided adopting a 30% price increase, and making it all our problem would be the solution. That is more why I bought up all the signature models, and what I see as 'frivolous' products to be producing (for lack of a better term).
> 
> It kinda makes me think of an article in the paper I read last week. About the financial companies in the States giving their CEO's BILLIONS of $'s in bonuses right after receiving the bail-outs. The economy is bad, and we are going to feel effects from it. But you really wonder what the companies are up to in the background.


I do agree Fender has a seemingly large product line right now. Even the Squier line is kinda out of control - Vintage Modified? Is that really a place Squier should be going? Then they have their Fender American Vintage lines - which are great - but for every one they have a Mexican made clone (Classic Player's Series). Now this "road worn" series - kinda waters down the significance of having a true relic, or even a CS relic for that matter. However, they are selling a ton of stuff right now. I kid you not - L&M here had two Road Worn strats on the wall and they were gone inside a week.

And the companies who are in trouble? Just look at what's happening to LOUD right now (Ampeg, Crate, Mackie...).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I do agree Fender has a seemingly large product line right now. Even the Squier line is kinda out of control - Vintage Modified? Is that really a place Squier should be going? Then they have their Fender American Vintage lines - which are great - but for every one they have a Mexican made clone (Classic Player's Series). Now this "road worn" series - kinda waters down the significance of having a true relic, or even a CS relic for that matter. However, they are selling a ton of stuff right now. I kid you not - L&M here had two Road Worn strats on the wall and they were gone inside a week.
> 
> And the companies who are in trouble? Just look at what's happening to LOUD right now (Ampeg, Crate, Mackie...).


The Road Worn line is a great example. They are one of the MIM line, but they are almost the price range of the MIA line. I have heard the price of the MIM Esquire is going up to $850 USD now too. I am not knocking MIM Fenders at all, my main Tele is one. It's just that all of these marketing moves just cause confusion between the brands. And Fender solution to it all is to jack up prices.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Increasing prices in the current economy would seem to be an act of insanity.

We'll see I guess.


----------



## Undefined (Feb 2, 2006)

No fender price increase yet. I just went to pick up a new strat and was still priced at $1075 as it was on friday.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Undefined said:


> No fender price increase yet. I just went to pick up a new strat and was still priced at $1075 as it was on friday.


I've had my eyes on a couple of Fender amps at major online vendors (Music123, Sweetwater). As of a few minutes ago, no price increase on any of them compared to last week.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Price check today at Steve'sMusic. MIM Standard Strat - $515.00. There were two Roadhouse Strats (MIM premium, I guess) $689.00.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe its not the guitars that are getting more expensive? Maybe its the dollar's purchasing power that is finally in decline. Think about it. The federal reserve has been printing money, un-backed money, for quite some time. The more they print, the less its worth. Fender will sell guitars for solid money, not the funny fiat currency Americans carry in their pockets as of late.kksjurkksjurkksjur


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Look at the new prices.

http://www.sweetwater.com/c590--Fender--Solid_Body_Guitars

Edit:They still seem to have old stock at old prices, which is good news.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I was just about to post the same link lol. Saw it over at TDPRI. 

We are going to be in trouble when those prices are converted to CAD.

$1100 USD for a Classic Series. Wow.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

~1300USD for the American Standard Strat...I paid less than that, tax in, not even 3 months ago.kqoct


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Really glad I got my AVRI Jazzmaster and PBass when the dollar was above par, at the old prices.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

pattste said:


> I've had my eyes on a couple of Fender amps at major online vendors (Music123, Sweetwater). As of a few minutes ago, no price increase on any of them compared to last week.


Looks like Sweetwater is now showing the updated, higher prices. 

A Fender Hot Rod Deluxe is now $849.99 (a $150 increase, or approximately 21%). 

The Hot Rod Enclosure is now $359.99 (a $60 increase, or approximately 20%). 

A Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb Reissue is now $1199.99 (a $249 increase, or approximately 26%).



I don't know about you but my current amp is sounding better today!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

pattste said:


> I don't know about you but my current amp is sounding better today!



LOL...just imagine how it will sound next week kksjur


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

My two Strats are nice but my Agile is better. I hope it works out for them. Something tells me it won't for long.


----------

